# Age of the female



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

What is the appropriate age of a female to breed for a 1st time and at what age she should retire?
Thank you in advance for the replies.
-A.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Around 2 years old, or 2nd heat.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Noah a second heat can come on a female when she's as young as a year old, breeding a year old dog is not recommended. 

Appropriate age is around 2 AFTER the dog has been ofa'd hips and elbows as well as the dog your breeding to..other testing should be done as well, and titling the breeding dog is a nice add on


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

What Diane Said!


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Now I am starting to understand those who say only people with breeding experience should answer breeding questions.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> ...
> Appropriate age is around 2 AFTER the dog has been ofa'd hips and elbows as well as the dog your breeding to..other testing should be done as well, and titling the breeding dog is a nice add on


 Thank you very much!



DaniFani said:


> Now I am starting to understand those who say only people with breeding experience should answer breeding questions.


Agree! I am not new to the forums and realize the need to 'filter' the replies. My ignore list gets longer every week


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

No need to rush a young female, I prefer to see them start around 3 or 4 after they are accomplished. Most people will frown upon breeding a female before she is two, and I definitely agree.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

alexg I am glad that you as a new member know to filter replies , don't be afraid to ask a person giving you a reply what their personal experience is in giving an answer.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> alexg I am glad that you as a new member know to filter replies , don't be afraid to ask a person giving you a reply what their personal experience is in giving an answer.


Yes, I am recently registered, but reading this forum for some time I knew I can trust yours. 
-Alex.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

thanks alex, I try to not give an answer if I don't know it, or will say I am not 'savvy' in whatever topic


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

We wait until at least 2- 2 1/2 years old, which is generally around the 4th or 5th heat cycle. We retire at 5-6 years old, depending on the dog.


----------

